# My 21st birthday...



## plan_D (Apr 3, 2008)

...is today! And that's all I've got to say.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy BDay pD. Enjoy. But its anticlimactic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's all downhill from now son....! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Erich (Apr 3, 2008)

happy birthday plan and hell if it is downhill, try 50 years, oh what the hey it's all a matter of perspective


----------



## DBII (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day. I have a cold one for you.

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, my boy. Geeze.... if me and Erich were 21 again (and know
what we know, now) WOW. Hope it turns out to be a good day for you.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday. Don't let us "old farts" scare you. You've still got a couple good years left in ya.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy BD Plan D, congrats to you. Now you are legal to drink in the USA. Next big milestone (for an American) is 59.5, when you can start collecting social security!

Enjoy it!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cheers! Have a beer on me.... errr, I mean have a beer on HER!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy birthday ya little Sh!t! Wish I was there to buy you a pint or 2 or 3 or 4....


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday plan_D!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday! My second son is turning 21 on Sunday. You guys are makin' me feel old. Guess you and him are gonna have a hangover in common.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, D!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations, PlanD


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy B'day, PD


----------



## Becca (Apr 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! that is, in 2 weeks when you sober-up long enough to read this post.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday you wee little lad!


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2008)

many happy returns plan d


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday D!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Mother Fu*king Birthday!!!

Man, u can now LEGALLY drink ur favorite beverage here in Mississippi.... Congrats on reaching 21 years Mark... Bet there were a few that thought u'd never reach it....

Hope the hangover aint too bad in the mornin....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2008)

Happie Burfday!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Barfday


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 3, 2008)

happy birthday hope you don't wake up with a belly full of warm puke


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy birthday... have fun trying to piece together the blank spaces tomorrow...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 3, 2008)

happy birthday man!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that is a US thing only, kloby. I'm sure pDs drinking habits have been firmly established since he was a young lad.


----------



## v2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday... today you are 21+


----------



## A4K (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope you have a birthday everyday if V2 will keep posting those best wishes..

All the best, mate!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday and best wishes from here!All I can say is have fun and live life to the full!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 4, 2008)

happy birthday dude!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate, all the best to you..


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy b day d just remember the more you drink the better lookin she gets


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 4, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Happy b day d just remember the more you drink the better lookin she gets



Right wilbur, there ain't no bad lookin' women in the bar at closing time!  

TO


----------



## plan_D (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, Matt, I have been drinking from an early age it's tradition in Britain - I couldn't let the Union Jack down. As my 21st I was absolutely wasted, and I didn't wake up with any vomit in my belly because I ejected it before going to bed. I then went out last night too but didn't get nearly as drunk, probably because my body was prepared. It says it all because I can remember what I drank last night (4 pints of Stella 'n five double So-Co's) and then had a HORRIBLE pizza...

And thank you everyone... I'm surprised I made it meself...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2008)

Brilliant. Sounds like a wonderful time.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 6, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Yes, Matt, I have been drinking from an early age it's tradition in Britain - I couldn't let the Union Jack down. As my 21st I was absolutely wasted, and I didn't wake up with any vomit in my belly because I ejected it before going to bed. I then went out last night too but didn't get nearly as drunk, probably because my body was prepared. It says it all because I can remember what I drank last night (4 pints of Stella 'n five double So-Co's) and then had a HORRIBLE pizza...
> 
> And thank you everyone... I'm surprised I made it meself...



Sounds like you passed the test!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 6, 2008)

Plan D, Happy 21st Birthday!Karl


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

That's it!? NO pubcrawl!? Jeesh...todays youth....tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 6, 2008)

HAPPY BDAY PLAN_D


----------



## plan_D (Apr 6, 2008)

There was a pubcrawl... but in Doncaster they're really short because the pubs are all next door to each other. Pub, pub, pub, pub, club, takeaway, pub ... excellent streets.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

You forgot the puking somewhere in there.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 8, 2008)

I puked when I got home.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well done. Real British men would never puke in public.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 8, 2008)

Well PlanD, it sounds like you survived number 21. Good for you lad!!! 
Now my question is ..did you remember everything that happened or did some of your mates have to fill in the blanks for you?


----------



## plan_D (Apr 9, 2008)

The pictures I was shown filled in a lot of the blanks... !

Of course, you don't throw up in public...it's vile.


----------

